# Stupid pedestals



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh how I hate you.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

So what did you want to ruin those channel locks for...

those are the best brand on the market....


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

If your using PVC trap and adapter, use the 11/4 adapter with the plastic nut vs metal. It's easier to tighten and with pipe dope it only needs to be a strong hand tight to not leak. It your using chrome trap I use XL basin wrench to tighten the nut. 

I'm with you though, I hate pedestals!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Had to change the pop-up, I have about six pair, those were the worst of them. It didn't feel good cutting the handles off a $20 pair of pliers though.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I like it when the pedistle sink has been siliconed to the tile wall .... and the drain is stopped up

that makes it a serious manhood contest...:laughing::yes:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh I hate them,too. Useless piece of plumbing as useless as tie on suit..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

When I install them, I put the j bend on the tail piece before I mount the bowl to the wall which alleviates the need for short handled water pump pliers. The wall bend to j bend joint is usually pretty easy to make up.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Is there a stronger word then hate ?? That's the word I use for them !!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

cal said:


> is there a stronger word then hate ?? That's the word i use for them !!


ban them... Outlaw them in code book and ship them to canada!~


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Once you get a system down and make sure whoever did the rough put in backing, they're not that big a deal. I prefer them to cabinets so tight only one arm can go in at a time.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> ban them... Outlaw them in code book and ship them to canada!~


Us Canadians don t like them either.....


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

In the last year and a half I have put in more pedestal lavs than you can imagine. If you want a trick to a problem shoot me it back door PM and I will do my best to help. 

As many As I have put in one would think it is a piece of cake, yet it seems it is always some unforeseen problem.

Funny thing is every homeowner says this is easy. You are just replacing one. Yea right. Here's my quote and why it is this.

To this day I hate pedestal lavs, no I don't hate them I despise them


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

edit


Plumbus said:


> Once you get a system down and make sure whoever did the rough put in backing, they're not that big a deal. I prefer them to cabinets so tight only one arm can go in at a time.


Where I work it is not about any backing. It is tile than lathe and mortar and maybe wood. If there is no room for a toogle bolt now what, and no wood and the bolt that comes with the lav is too short again now what. Been there done that. 

I have an answer if you want to do a PM.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

The stupid things.... Backing, brackets or lag bolts.... It's all good.... Wait the Lav and the pedestal don't quite sit right.... Can anyone please make a ped where the top fits nicely on the Ped so I don't have to squeeze a shim in there. A holes


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm glad it's not just me.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't like them at all had to take one off once the owner put in he used 4" leg bolts to hold the sink to the wall :ugh


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok here's how I learnt it from my pappy.

Hang it 2 inches higher than what it says in the instruction book.

Put all glue p trap on

Slide pedestal in

Fill the gap with putty and white duct tape 

Glue the bottom with liquid nails


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I like them. Ther different and more if a challenge. Gets old putting un wall hung lavs all the time


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

504Plumber said:


> Oh how I hate you.


Copy Cat 2008 ??

Scroll down in the my blog maybe you never saw it.

http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/s...d-max=2009-01-01T00:00:00-05:00&max-results=4


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Copy Cat 2008 ?? Scroll down in the my blog maybe you never saw it. http://parrsplumbing.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2008-01-01T00:00:00-05:00&updated-max=2009-01-01T00:00:00-05:00&max-results=4



I like your balancing spool pullers.

I took an old square and put a few notches in it for joist holes. Haven't used it in 25 years. Don't do tract homes anymore. But it was a time saver.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

suzie said:


> edit
> 
> Where I work it is not about any backing. It is tile than lathe and mortar and maybe wood. If there is no room for a toogle bolt now what, and no wood and the bolt that comes with the lav is too short again now what. Been there done that.
> 
> ...


I'm game, PM me.

If there's wood, which there is if it's put where it's supposed to be, the right length of two of these (I stock them up to 6") with fender washers and open end closet nuts works pretty well. A ratcheting box wrench makes quick work of the mount.


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

I share the hate. I've grown fond of these:


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

I can think of a lot of things I hate more than pedestals. Plus they look sweet if put in right.


----------

